# Charity Race coming up west coast



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For those in to racing or even some what into it, the club I am in (Venture Sailing Association) in the LA or Long Beach area.
We will be having a race from Two harbors to Long Beach and money raised will go to the Sea Scouts in Long Beach. Date is June 24th
Please think about it and will post more as info comes along.


----------

